# muay thai in naples fl?



## T.K.O. (Aug 11, 2007)

first off, im kevin and im 19, and of course..new to this forum

i'm very interested in the training of muay thai and would like to start taking lessons. i have never studied any martial art before but im in good shape, the gym is my second home now

anyway im just wondering if anybody could recommend a dojo in or very near naples fl for me to look into? i did try searching, others had asked the same question but there were no replys

main things i will look for are a friendly and clean environment, and of course a good instructor

thanks for your help


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 11, 2007)

First off, I'd like to welcome you to Martialtalk.  I would try posting this question in the muay thai room, there would probably be more responses there.  There may also be some people there from near that area that might have some info for you.


----------

